# Myrnae in breeding colors....



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

here's dad guarding the pot. he doesn't look much different than usual, just a little darker bronze in color.... 









and here's mom. in person the pelvic fins look jet black..... 









:mrgreen:


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Good luck, mine have gone into breeding colors several times in the last few months and I've yet to get fry from them.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

There is another male and female in there with them so hopefully that will help things along.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you find that your myrnae are shy?


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Mine are.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

These guys aren't really that shy. They are one of the tanks that gets a lot more cumotion around it though.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

good luck!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

pic from today..with fry ;D


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

JandaSeve @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> These guys aren't really that shy. They are one of the tanks that gets a lot more cumotion around it though.


Maybe that's my problem. I keep mine in a 20g by themselves and the only commotion is when I feed or do a water change. That might change when I move them into the 125g this Spring. It's in a high traffic area.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeh, when there is other fish in the tank to protect their toritary from it helps them bond much better. Better chances of getting fry...


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics and fish and congrats on the fry :mrgreen: I love the smaller Cryptoheros myself. I have sp. 'cutteri', sp. 'honduran red point', sajica and nanoluteus. I definitely wouldn't mind adding myrnae to the list one day.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

CUTE!!!!!!!!! :fun:


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Jason: I got them too...


----------



## driftwood (Feb 21, 2005)

i got some from Jeff Rapps a few months ago so i'm very excited to see yours breeding. i have them on a 100 gallon tank with Panamensis, nantuletous, sajica and centrachus all of which are to small to sex at this point.


----------

